# Strandberg design licensing



## ola_strandberg (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys, 
here is a re-iteration of a post that I wrote today on my development website:

More and more of you guitar builders out there are asking for permission to use my designs, which is encouraging. More and more completed builds are also starting to surface on YouTube, on forums, and even as commercially available guitars. And most of you handle the intellectual property side of things well.

As Im sure you are aware, my designs are licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution Share Alike license. This means that you have to state that you are using the design with permission from me, provide a link to my website and include my e-mail address. You also have to make your own enhancements/modifications available under the same license, so your website/YouTube video description/forum post should clearly state that others may use your modified design.

For more information scrolling to the bottom of this page and click the Creative Commons logo or link. When you do, you will get a page like this:






Regarding what you write, there is admittedly some confusion, since I changed the name of the legal entity that the business is operating under from "Strandberg Guitarworks" to "Strandberg Guitars AB" when I converted it into a limited company in 2012. Facebook will not let me change the name of the page for example. 

But here are a few facts: .strandberg* is a registered trademark owned by me Strandberg Guitars AB. You should never use this except when referring to the guitars that are in fact built featuring this brand. When you are referring to them, you should always use it though. 

Other trademarks owned by Strandberg Guitars AB are EndurNeck, GrooveNeck and EGS. If you ever feel the need to refer to these names, you must also state that they are trademarks belonging to Strandberg Guitars AB. EndurNeck is patent pending so is subject to a separate license agreement and is not licensed under Creative Commons.

Thanks in advance for respecting these rules and for contributing to the ergonomic guitar community!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 1, 2013)

no man, thank YOU for being so damn cool about people using your designs! My boden is a cut above anything else I've laid hands on from an ergonomic standpoint, no question. I have played guitars that cost far more and it just isn't fair to have to compare them to something that feels like it was built to be set into my arms. You rock hardcore man


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll sticky this for you since so many guys are building clones and leave it in luthiery since it's not making you money


----------



## Griffo (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn. This is actually REALLY cool of you to do what you do and let others use your designs.


----------



## XEN (Mar 1, 2013)

This, my friends, is how you help further the ERG/ergo/headless cause.
Though I would not fault you, Ola, for charging a licensing fee. Your work deserves more than just a pat on the back.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 2, 2013)

That's extremely generous of you man, thank you!


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2013)

You, sir, are an example of not a mere "luthier"...

But a true artist.

My hat is off to you.


----------



## Itchyman (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought an EndurNeck license when I found out I could mix my favourite part of a Strandberg with a KL


----------



## Kerry (Mar 21, 2013)

Very respectable.


----------



## ricky87 (Oct 2, 2013)

really its depending on you that how would you want to do cool or great design have in your mind think and make it....


----------



## Rook (Dec 6, 2013)

Here too? What's the deal?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 6, 2013)

rotcoddam777 said:


> He stole his design from Steinberger and Klein, no innovation at all. The neck is weird and different and that is where it ends. Do some research, see how he stole Kleins body shape, Steinberger's headless design, and loosely based his bridge on the trans-trem. Although the trans trem is far superior. Not to mention he does not stand behind his name. I know I will get pounded but watch, these guitars are novelty guitars and will not be around long. Look at the endorsers, really big time people.



Totally! And that bastard Ned Steinberger stole his design from the original electric guitar, the Rickenbacker frying pan! And he loosely based the trans trem on the Floyd Rose! 





And don't even get me started on Adolph Rickenbacher stealing the idea for an electric guitar from the acoustic guitar. Loosely based, but an obvious derivative! And don't even get me started on those ne'er-do-well acoustic guitar luthiers from stealing the idea from the Medieval lute! And those frickin' Lute players OBVIOUSLY copied that design from the little single string thingy from ancient Japan! All thieves, I tell you, THIEVES! Oh, and mark my words, the acoustic or electric guitars will never take off. People will realize these are just novelties, and go back to playing the lute. I'd type more, but my light bulb is dimming. And don't EVEN get me started on light bulbs! Those are clearly, CLEARLY, based on the element fire!


----------



## StevenC (Dec 6, 2013)

^ 

I'm not usually one for emoticons, but bravo.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Feb 17, 2014)

Thx for sharing!


----------

